# Studie: Geschäftspartner häufigste Ursache für Datenspionage



## Newsfeed (11 Juni 2008)

Die von Verizon durchgeführte Studie stellte fest, dass 73 Prozent der Angriffe von externen Quellen ausgingen. Am meisten waren der Einzelhandel sowie die Getränke- und Lebensmittelindustrie betroffen.

Weiterlesen...


----------

